# Legendäre Traits



## M_of_D (14. Juni 2007)

hier mal ein kleiner Überblick:

Es gibt 4 legendäre Traits:

Legendäre Traits bekommt man ab stufe 39/40 in den Trollhöhen. Hier droppen die meisten Bücher des Kundigen. Hat man ein Buch gefunden, wird es automatisch ins Buch der Taten getan. Nun muss man noch zu einer wichtigen Person (Gandalf,Elrond usw.) um das Buch zu aktivieren. Hat man dies getan muss man nur noch die 8 zugehörigen Seiten des Buches finden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


1. Die Klingenkunde (Schwert und Stab): 

Der Kundige kann nun neben seinem Stab auch noch ein Schwert tragen, macht nun also noch mehr dmg, außerdem bekommt man durch die Fähigkeit +300 auf Moral.

2. Von Blättern und Zweigen (Marsch der Ents)

Der Kundige kann einen Ent herbeirufen der 400 dmg macht, cooldown von 5 min. (Die Fähigkeit sieht im Game hammergeil aus.)

3. Buch der Kreaturen

Das Pet des Kundigen bekommt Bonus auf Moral,Angriff und Verteidigung

( 4. Freund der Adler)

Bekommt man per Quest ab Stufe 50 bei Elrond, weiß leider noch nicht was es bringt, vielleicht Adler als Pet



Ich werde dann hier noch aktualisieren wo man die Seiten/Bücher findet.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M_of_D (23. Juni 2007)

1. Die Klingenkunde

Die ersten 4 Seiten droppen in Dun Covad in Fasach-Falroid in Anmgar.

Die zweiten 4 Seiten droppen in Imlad Balchort genau im Zentrum von Angmar

2. Von Blättern und Zweigen

Alle 8 Seiten droppen random von +39 Humanoiden, können auch von anderen Spielern gefunden werden.

3. Buch der Kreaturen

Die ersten 4 Seiten bei den Elite-Spinnen in den nördlichen Trollhöhen.

Die zweiten 4 Seiten bei den +39 Untoten in den nördlichen Trollhöhen.


----------



## M_of_D (18. Juli 2007)

Den 4. legendären Trait "der Adlerfreund" bekommt man automatisch wenn man alle Kundigerquests abgeschlossen hat, dann muss man einfach zu Elrond gehen der euch den Trait gibt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Der Adler hat folgende Fähigkeiten:

1. Wenn ihr "glühende Asche" auf den Gegner angewendet habt kann der Adler den Gegner anbrennen, dieser wird dadurch gefeared und rennt weg.

2. Selbstheilung, der Adler kann mehrere Ziele gleichzeitig durch einen Flächenschaden angreifen, den Schaden den er versursacht wird dem Adler als Moral gutgeschrieben.

3. Aufopferung, falls ihr sterbt opfert sich der Adler für euch auf und belebt euch wieder. Diese Fähigkeit kann alle 10 min eingesetzt werden.


----------



## Golrahdir (20. Februar 2008)

mit buch 12 wurden die orte an denen die seiten droppen etwas verändert!  hier mal die neuen angaben...



 Das Buch der Kreaturen, Seiten 3, 6, 8, 14: Angmar
 Seiten 25, 26, 33, 37: Nebelgebirge

 Die Klingenkunde, Seiten 5, 11, 18, 26: Angmar
 Seiten 45, 35, 56, 68: Nebelgebirge

die seiten dropen anscheinend bei jedem humanoiden gegner... also zwerge, orks menschen.....


----------

